# Cohutta 2-6 2015



## REB 73 (Nov 28, 2015)

Well who's going? I'll be there hoping to get in on some ruttin activity.


----------



## jp94 (Nov 30, 2015)

I will be there rain or shine.  Looks like rain for the first day.  Saw some promising sign Friday morning while scouting although it did look to be at least a week old.


----------



## REB 73 (Nov 30, 2015)

Well maybe a washout the first day as long as the fog don't linger around we'll be in good shape.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 30, 2015)

They're really laying down the sign right now. We are hitting it just right this year.


----------



## REB 73 (Dec 3, 2015)

Who's  out with me?


----------



## REB 73 (Dec 3, 2015)

whitetailfreak said:


> They're really laying down the sign right now. We are hitting it just right this year.


How it going on your side?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 3, 2015)

REB 73 said:


> How it going on your side?



Good movement today. I saw 2 bucks and 2 does.


----------



## REB 73 (Dec 3, 2015)

One deer for  me 4.5+ years old 8pt 133 lbs dressed


----------



## jp94 (Dec 3, 2015)

I had a spike come through about 11:30 this morning.  Hoping tomorrow one of the bigger deer I have on trail cam will show up.


----------



## jp94 (Dec 3, 2015)

REB 73 said:


> One deer for  me 4.5+ year 8pt 133 dressed



Congrats on the buck!!!


----------



## REB 73 (Dec 3, 2015)

jp94 said:


> Congrats on the buck!!!



Thanks wind was terrible  today.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 5, 2015)

Fine buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 5, 2015)

Dandy buck Reb. Congrats.


----------



## 404 (Dec 6, 2015)

Does anyone know how the guy that had the accident


----------



## REB 73 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hadn't  heard anything  have you heard what side of cohutta it was on?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 6, 2015)

REB 73 said:


> Hadn't  heard anything  have you heard what side of cohutta it was on?



North end. 65 yo male shot through abdomen near Rice Camp off old 2.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 6, 2015)

Todays Cumulative Totals
25 bucks
3 bears
467 hunters

Excellent success rate for Cohutta


----------



## 404 (Dec 6, 2015)

whitetailfreak said:


> North end. 65 yo male shot through abdomen near Rice Camp off old 2.



They was from outta town I believe


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 6, 2015)

404 said:


> They was from outta town I believe



I heard Carrolton


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 6, 2015)

How's he doing ?


----------



## REB 73 (Dec 6, 2015)

whitetailfreak said:


> Todays Cumulative Totals
> 25 bucks
> 3 bears
> 467 hunters
> Good numbers but what notice is hunter numbers keep going down.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 6, 2015)

REB 73 said:


> whitetailfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Todays Cumulative Totals
> ...


----------



## 404 (Dec 6, 2015)

Mountainbuck said:


> How's he doing ?



I heard the backpack slowed the bullet down some got some of stomach an stopped in pelvis area think him an son made it to truck an they got him to Chattanooga hospital an he was still in icu as of Saturday afternoon. Just hard to believe they was that close together walking side by side an got shot by guy in a stand. An shot thanking he was a deer an fell over on his son


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 6, 2015)

I just don't see how you could mistake someone for a deer, especially one that's suspose to have horns.


----------



## REB 73 (Dec 6, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I just don't see how you could mistake someone for a deer, especially one that's suspose to have horns.



This ^^^^


----------



## 404 (Dec 6, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I just don't see how you could mistake someone for a deer, especially one that's suspose to have horns.



I agree. How bout 65 yds an walking by ur son an just had threw ur hand up to guy to wave an went on. Notnoing the guy was asleep then he wakes up hears something walking an nails this guy in back


----------



## Mountainbuck (Dec 7, 2015)

What happens to the shooter ?


----------



## goob (Dec 9, 2015)

Mountainbuck said:


> What happens to the shooter ?



he should have some common sense beat into him.


----------



## antharper (Dec 9, 2015)

Unbelievable, but it happens every year, I'm afraid if it was me and my dad i would of shot back !


----------



## goob (Dec 15, 2015)

antharper said:


> Unbelievable, but it happens every year, I'm afraid if it was me and my dad i would of shot back !



Where's the like button for this post!


----------

